# java.net.SocketException: socket closed



## knopper (29. Jun 2004)

Hallo,
Manchmal bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung ?
Ich blicke es gar nihct mehr durch. Kann mir jemand sagen woran es liegt ?

java.net.SocketException: socket closed
........

gruss


----------



## Roar (29. Jun 2004)

englisch kannst du aber  :?  ? Socket == Socket closed == geschlossen. Vielleicht kannst du dir ja jetzt zusammenreimen was das wohl zu bedeutet hat.


----------



## knopper (29. Jun 2004)

Ja aber da Programm funktioert manchmal sehr gut !  Da sind noch XML-RPC Zeug usw im Spiel, Wenn Remote Call mal klappt es, mal nicht .
Ich schaue mir die Sachen vielleicht noch genauer an

gruss


----------



## Roar (29. Jun 2004)

hmm ja so ohne code kann ich da auch nix weiteres sagen. überprüf doch mal ob vielleicht der timeout dazwischen gekommen ist.


----------

